# gators



## sedwards (Dec 24, 2015)

I am on vacation in florida and a few gators have been nice enough to pose for me


5D3_7059 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


1DS35629 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


5D3_6769 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


1DS35705 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2015)

Very nice series, Stuart.


----------

